# Meet The Hivemind!



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 7, 2003)

I've written a webpage featuring many members that post in the Hivemind threads, and here it is!

Feel free to make any suggestions in this thread so I can make it better... Link in the sig!


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for including me, Tallarn!

BTW, that funny little avatar dance is a marching animation.  It's the Prince of Midenhall, from Dragon Warrior II for the original Nintendo.  That what he looks like as he walks across the countryside killing monsters and saving innocnets.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2003)

It's "Postcount Means Nothing" not "Postcound Doesn't Matter"


----------



## Mark (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool beans, Tallarn!


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 7, 2003)

I was wary of what you would say about me.  After reading it, I just have to say thank you.  And the last line of my "bio" make me chuckle outloud.


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay, what's with the web address?  The company firewall just slapped me with an 'Access Denied' message.  The usually only reserve that for porno and gambling sites.  
I guess there is a little too much of this going on: 






I'll just have to wait until I get home to see what the Hivemind is


----------



## HellHound (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks good, Tallarn.

I'm trying to figure our how to get Ambient Inc. mentioned in my blurb on there, but can't manage it without it looking like blatant advertising. So that's cool as is.

Garyh: I initially thought (from a quick look) that your icon was a hockey player of all things. That's the Canadian in me, eh.


----------



## garyh (Jan 8, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Garyh: I initially thought (from a quick look) that your icon was a hockey player of all things. That's the Canadian in me, eh. *




Hehe, that's funny, Hellhound!  I _am_ an L.A. Kings fan, actually, and I could see how the Prince of Midenhall could look like a hockey player if you weren't familair with the context.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 8, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I was wary of what you would say about me.  After reading it, I just have to say thank you.  And the last line of my "bio" make me chuckle outloud. *




Oh, how curious, the last line of your 'bio' makes me blush...

_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 8, 2003)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Okay, what's with the web address?  The company firewall just slapped me with an 'Access Denied' message.  The usually only reserve that for porno and gambling sites.*




Does that mean that you cannot see your posts with   a sig.? 



> Knight Otu has been around a fair while, and even though I occasionally get him mixed up with good Sir Osis, that's my fault, not his.



Sigh, and this after all my efforts to ensure everyone knows that I don't drink! 

I think Rav should also go on the page.

Thumbs up!


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 8, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does that mean that you cannot see your posts with   a sig.?
> 
> ...




Oh, you just think your funny don't you, KO?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Strangely enough I can see my posts that have my .sig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 8, 2003)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> Oh, you just think your funny don't you, KO?  http://jabberwoq.com/im[/B][/QUOTE]
> Not really, but I try. ;)*


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 9, 2003)

A little bump for Tallarn


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 10, 2003)

I've added hong.

Anything could happen now! Link at the top.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 10, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I've added hong.
> 
> Anything could happen now! Link at the top. *




Origin of the Hivemind story posted in Hivemind threead


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 10, 2003)

I totally forgot my alternate identity! 

Ashardalon, the dragon from the Wotc Adventure path, originally created as a backup due to problems with this account, later transformed into my evil twin. You can decide whether he should go into my description or get his own. 

Edit: On a side note... I think it was Piratecat who originally imposed the Rule of Three.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 11, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I think Rav should also go on the page.
> 
> Thumbs up!  *



W00t! Someone remembers my early contributions to the Hivemind.

Rav


----------



## Darkness (Jan 11, 2003)

Thank you, Tallarn - you rock, bro! 

BTW, could you give drowdude an honorable mention even though he's not a Hiveminder now?
'cause without him, Crothian and I couldn't have done the Sacred Thread...


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 11, 2003)

Hehe, a couple of days in and I apparently have been assimilated already.  Well done Tallarn


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Hehe, a couple of days in and I apparently have been assimilated already.  Well done Tallarn  *




No one escapes from the Hivemind!!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 12, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No one escapes from the Hivemind!!   *




Don't know if I like the idea of being a drone.. a... dr.... resistance is futile...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 12, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't know if I like the idea of being a drone.. a... dr.... resistance is futile... *




Assimilation completed


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice write up Tallarn, but "I'm not dead yet!"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2003)

Glad to have you back, though


----------



## Horacio (Jan 13, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Glad to have you back, though *




Yup, sir Osis, glad you overcame your flu!


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmm.. guess I'm one of the lesser hiveminders.. as per the 

*Summon Lesser Hiveminder* spell..

My bio rocks though.. not sure what it means..


----------



## Horacio (Jan 13, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Hmm.. guess I'm one of the lesser hiveminders.. as per the
> 
> Summon Lesser Hiveminder spell..
> 
> My bio rocks though.. not sure what it means.. *




I don't know what, what likely something good...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2003)

Can we add stormorator for his:

"Can we get a separate forum for hivemind threads? Or a way to stick them on the second page?

There's enough drivel on the internet as is.

PS"

posts?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 13, 2003)

that's Storminator, i believe


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 14, 2003)

Tallarn check your email, sent some stuff for the site.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks! I'll have a go at sorting it out...the PC's at the internet cafe don't have an unzip program...bleh.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 14, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Thanks! I'll have a go at sorting it out...the PC's at the internet cafe don't have an unzip program...bleh. *



Do you need them individually sent?


----------



## Ashardalon (Jan 15, 2003)

Ahem!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Do you need them individually sent? *




It might work better. But I'll have a go at unzipping them on a different computer. Don't worry about them yet - I'll tell you if I get when I've had a chance to sort them out...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> *Ahem!   *




You're in!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're in! *




Good!


----------

